# About the Beta Period



## Dave

Our website is brand new. It's not even complete yet. While we are building our website and adding content to our forums, we are in beta stages. However, we are still open for people to register and begin posting!

*What does this mean for me? *
All members who _join and become active_ during our beta period will become "charter members" and will be recognized as such on all of their posts and their profile once the beta period is complete. These will be permanent titles, and you will be recognized as a charter member as long as the site is open.

*How can I help? *
There are many ways you can help. Here are a couple ideas:
- Post to the forums. Start new topics, respond to other topics, etc. This is the best way you can help out!
- Refer other cockapoo owners. Do you know someone else who owns a cockapoo? Let them know about us. Send them the link located at the top of your User CP to receive credit.
- Report any bugs/problems with the site. As with any new project, there's a chance things will break or not work properly. Let us know if something doesn't work right and we'll fix it.
- Suggest new ideas. We're looking to make this not only a great resource for cockapoo owners, but a great community as well. Let us know what _you'd_ like to see as part of this cockapoo community.


----------

